# 1968 Chevy C10 Blinker Problem



## chevylover (Apr 26, 2005)

my 68 truck has a weird blinker problem. when i bought the truck it never worked so I replaced the switch in the steering collum. now you turn the switch for the left blinker and the front the light comes on and stays on (doesnt blink), the rear blinker only comes on and stays on when you hit the brake petal and hold it (doesnt blink). the same goes for the right blinker. also the parking lights dont come on when you pull headlight switch half way or all the way. the headlight switch is also new and all fuses are good. also I replaced both flashers. what do you think cause i'm stumped.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The shell of the bulbs aren't getting ground connection through the sockets. Those old plastic sockets that GM used at the time were notorious for that. Sounds like you have the same problem at all four sockets. You'll probably find the metal inserts in the sockets don't like to stay in the plastic very well, and that's usually the biggest problem with making contact. If you'll disassemble the sockets and offset the barbs on the tangs, much as using a sawset to set saw teeth, you may be able to get them to get a grip, and stay together for a while.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

are any of the lights out that flash, like the dash lights, front, side and rear. on my 76, if one of those 4 blubs goes out, that side acts like you said. also, make sure the haszard is wired correctly. it could cause both sides to act this way.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

one thing to check is if the wiring has been chopped into to add a trailer harness.

if such is the case, you may need to sit down with a good 8 hours, and track down each wire, and compare it to a diagram.

if i get my scanner working, i can scan you a schematic for that truck.

if not, i will do what i can to gather one from online, or even just copy it into paint.

it's only a few dozen wires anyhow.

but, see if that has been hacked into back up under the bed by the bumper, and if it has, there may be some serious crossed wire issues.

other than that, i will think about it and come back.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I've gotta agree with Walt on this...sure sounds like a short/open in that rear wiring of some kind...are all the fuses of the correct size?


----------



## chevylover (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a wiring diagram but another one wouldn't hurt. The fuses are new and I put the same size that came out back in. I have no way of knowing what sizes go where. Also using a wiring diagram I rewired the rear light from the dash board back. The truck when I bought it had no rear lights. any help is appreciated.

RLK


----------



## Nazca (Apr 5, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> are any of the lights out that flash, like the dash lights, front, side and rear. on my 76, if one of those 4 blubs goes out, that side acts like you said. also, make sure the haszard is wired correctly. it could cause both sides to act this way.


Dude I love you.

I have a 1978 jeep cj-7. I was backing it out of the garage today and I noticed that when I hit the brakes the blinkers came on. In the front and in the back. It also displayed the blinkers on the speedometer. No flashing. I spent like an hour trying to figure it out. I thought it was crossed wires. I looked here (first site I found) and noticed your post about the hazard lights. I turned them 'on' ('on' as in they dont work) and the brakes and blinkers worked correctly. =]

Thanks a lot.

Next job is re-wiring hazard lights I guess.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check for a bulb installed backwards or touching both contacts at once...it'd make it feedback and do something like that.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good morning gentlemen, I have seen this problem caused by an incorrect globe (single contact type) forced into a dual contact socket.

You might try taking all indicator globes out and checking correctness.

If you have hazard warning it may also be affected.

Bad earthing from sockets can also cause similar problems.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

